
Mark Suster: What Makes an Entrepreneur (3/11) – Ability to Pivot - stakent
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2009/12/17/what-makes-an-entrepreneur-310-ability-to-pivot/
======
tonystubblebine
This is apparently such an important point, yet there isn't much talk about
how to go about this. I was at Odeo when we pivoted to Twitter, and I can tell
you it's not as simple as just launching a new product. You've made promises
to investors, customers, and employees about delivering one type of thing and
you have to go back on your word. Some of those people were hired for the
first idea and are going to need to be let go. You're not really sure about
the new product so you're hesitant to let go of the first product. Even if you
are sure that you're changing direction you still may want to find a home for
the first product so you don't want to completely trash it. You may have
cash/runway limitations. Etc.

